# New (to me) SL2



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I picked up my bike from the shop today. I had them swap everything over from my 2007 SL to the new 2009 SL2 frame that I picked up. Just in time for a foot of snow! Hopefully I'll get to ride it next week after the roads clear up.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i had to check to see if my monitor was displaying in B&W...WOW that's an awesome whip you got there

too bad u have snow would be interested in hearing your feedback about the ride compared to your old tarmac


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks dude, I'm psyched! I'll have to have my inaugural ride on my rollers. I can't wait for the roads to clear up so I can see how she rides!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

seriously nice looking bikes like that I can just enjoy looking at enjoy!


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

awesome ride. looks awesome.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*nice*

Nice colors, and nice wheels. Got my SL3 frame in (just two more payments and the frame is mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

You better be fast, riding a bike that looks like that. Enjoy!


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

^ excellent point. Time to do some intervals!


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Update: Other than intervals on the rollers, the new bike hasn't seen pavement. I have a group ride planned Tuesday assuming the winds are cooperative -- I'm ready for winter to be done! We had a nice rainstorm wash the roads off on Monday, then 8 more inches of snow thursday. Woof!


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

Great lookin bike. I like your choice for parts, how do you like the Easton seat post with no offset and those SRAM wheels on crosswind? What size frame and how much it weigh? 


Regards


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Easton post is cool -- I like a more forward position so the saddle isn't rammed all the way forward on it (have fit it better since pic).

As far as the wheels go, I have no problem with them in crosswinds up to 30mph. The 60mm front is easy to manage (I am 155 lbs) and the rear feels awesome. No problem for me. I think the mid-depth wheels in crosswinds thing is a myth. If you have minimal handling skills and know how to drive the bike, you'll be fine!


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Should clarify, 30mph is gusts. I don't ride in constant winds that high. 20mph steady is about my limit before I don't go out.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I should have read your whole reply before responding! Bike is 56cm, with Sram wheels weighs 15.9 lbs.


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

mjdwyer23 said:


> I should have read your whole reply before responding! Bike is 56cm, with Sram wheels weighs 15.9 lbs.


 Thanks 

Great lookin Bike :thumbsup:


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Got my first ride in today! All I have to say is this thing is a rocket! Smooth as silk, goes with no questions asked when you put the hammer down. The handling definitely feels different from my 07 s-works, and the ride is much improved. I'm psyched! Can't wait to get more miles on, and I'm so happy to have ridden outdoors finally! That being said, riding my rollers a few times a week has definitely helped my base, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Whelp, after a rare moment of clarity, I have decided to sell my masterpiece. I am building up a Pedal Force kit w/ Powertap and looking to pick up some more cx junk. It was certainly a fun build!


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

WHAT? You are selling this bike? WOW baby looks like a masterpeice. I could never sell it!


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, I was on a mission trip in the Dominican Republic for the past 10 days and had kind of a revelation.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bike sold overnight. Sad to see it go!


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Yeah, I was on a mission trip in the Dominican Republic for the past 10 days and had kind of a revelation.


God hates Specialized?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

lol...


----------

